# scotts starter with weed preventer



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I just got back from Lowes and they had the scotts starter with weed preventer on sale. Every day price is $38.48 and is on sale for $9.62.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I just got back from Lowes and they had the scotts starter with weed preventer on sale. Every day price is $38.48 and is on sale for $9.62.


That's an awesome price. That product is the one that contains mesotrione (Tenacity.) I wonder if that price cut is nationwide? Those clearance prices are often store-specific.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Seems like that price is not nationwide. It shows at Lowes.com as being $9.62 at the Waterloo, Iowa store, but is still listed at the normal $38.48 price at three Lowes near my house here in Southern NH. Oh well.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Dang that price is insane. How long does it keep, you should get next years batch if it lasts


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

It's on sale at 1 of the Lowe's within 50 miles of my house. Use brickseek to check the inventory. The product # is 2007

https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

wky-31 said:


> It's on sale at 1 of the Lowe's within 50 miles of my house. Use brickseek to check the inventory. The product # is 2007
> 
> https://brickseek.com/lowes-inventory-checker/


Thanks for the info!

OK, now I'm looking to "learn how to fish." How did you find out the "2007" product number for that product?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> wky-31 said:
> 
> 
> > It's on sale at 1 of the Lowe's within 50 miles of my house. Use brickseek to check the inventory. The product # is 2007
> ...


I just went on the lowes site and searched for it, it's on there next to the sku.

I have a few stores around me that have some still...how long will this keep? Could I still use this as a general spring fertilizer...the price is just so good it's tough to pass up. Another opportunity maybe if I spot seed.

Thoughts? Thanks for the heads up @iowa jim , @wky-31


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

35 at my store for $8.99 apiece. Too bad I don't need any.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish. I just bought it this morning in MA for $39.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> ...how long will this keep? Could I still use this as a general spring fertilizer...


As long as it stays dry, including away from high humidity, it is fine for a year or two. After that the mesotrione may be less effective but the fert is still good. I bought a feed storage container with one of those airtight gamma lids on it that I use for fert and icemelt depending on the season. Holds about 2 bags of Milo and works great.


----------



## wky-31 (Apr 21, 2018)

It just went on sale at my local store this morning!

There's a tool on the brickseek site to help you find product numbers. I couldn't get it to work so I found the item on the Lowe's website and it showed an item number, 2007, and a model number, 23200. I just tried the 2007 number in brickseek and it worked.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Would this work as a fall fertilizer?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Lowe's is having a 75% off clearance at my local store. I got enough starter Fert to do 8000 square feet for $19 and enough fertilizer with weed preventer to do 6000 square feet for $10. The starter Fert was in little bags that cover 1000 square foot and the weed preventer Fert was in the Snap bags. I have one of the Snap spreaders so it worked out great.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Running out for lunch today - Does it make sense to buy any of this, either for a late fall fert or spring? Two things to consider that may or may not effect it...

1. I don't want this to be my pre emergent if I use in the spring - was planning on Prodiamine, so not sure if they would be too much together at once in the spring
2. I just overseeded a few weeks ago so I have fresh grass and I applied this same product at that time.

Hoping I can use it somehow - can't beat this deal!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Not sure on no.1 but you can apply the starter 30 days after your seed germinates.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would just buy it and keep it in the basement for the next seeding project next year. I checked my store and it is still $36.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@MichiganGreen Unless your prodiamine is mixed in with a fertilizer product you could put the Scott's Starter down at bag rate and then go back over with prodiamine same day. No problem.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

@JohnP Hmm, it does have Potash....
https://www.domyown.com/crabgrass-control-plus-with-037-prodiamine-herbicide-p-18791.html

Thoughts? Too much?


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

@MichiganGreen throw 'em both down! 0-0-7 and 21-22-4, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Heck yeah. Yeah I'll believe that price when I see it lol - that's downright nutty. I've got 17,000 so I used 3 bags - over 100 bucks. I'll get 3 today for 27? ha. We'll see...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

SOB! I just bought 4 bags last week! However in my area is still $39 per bag


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Great find @iowa jim and cool tip using brickseek @wky-31. Unfortunately not on sale close to me, but on sale for under $10 where I have family so I'm going to have them grab me a bag.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

On second thought, doesn't Lowes match prices if you show them the same product listed somewhere else for cheaper? May be worth a shot to just go to my local Lowes and show them that another store is selling it for $10 and see if they will match it.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Great point @jaygrizzle considering how lenient they are on their return policy I don't see why they wouldn't do that. Dang, I have to wait until after work to snag these and honestly I'm surprised they're not gone already at that price.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Bam. 

No clue how this is not being cleaned up!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh Scott


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Still $38 here in TX...


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Somebody suggested price matching...worth the ask?


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> Somebody suggested price matching...worth the ask?


 It may still be worth the try, but my local store would not match the other Lowes stores that had it on sale for ~$10. They said that the stores that have it marked way down are no longer going to be selling that product so they couldn't match the price on a clearance item when they were going to continue selling it at their store. Kinda lame, but whatever.


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

I just bought 7 bags today - home depot price matched Lowe's FYI.

Some of the Lowe's nearby (urban stores) have it at the clearance price, others in the 'burbs have it at regular price. Super weird. I made sure to have the Home Depot store price-check against the correct Lowe's location...


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

between vigoro super green at 3.50 per bag and now the Scotts starter with Tenacity, you guys have saved me so much money this year it's ridiculous. Thanks a bunch!

&#128077;


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

ouch, it's only for 5k sq ft so I would need 3 bags.
bit pricey for some starter fert for me when I can get the regular starter fert and cover most of my lawn for 50 bucks. I will have to think long and hard on that one.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Noclssgt said:


> ouch, it's only for 5k sq ft so I would need 3 bags.
> bit pricey for some starter fert for me when I can get the regular starter fert and cover most of my lawn for 50 bucks. I will have to think long and hard on that one.


What you're really paying for here though is the Mesotrione...otherwise it would be pretty cheap to begin with...


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> What you're really paying for here though is the Mesotrione...otherwise it would be pretty cheap to begin with...


Well, mostly the mesotrione, but also the convenience of being able to apply the mesotrione in a granular application, rather than by spraying from the little 8oz bottle of Tenacity.

However, from a price per application perspective, that "expensive little bottle" is still less expensive than this clearance price for the Scotts product, assuming one is really buying it just for the mesotrione.

The mesotrione in the Scotts product is applied at what I think is equivalent to a 4.8oz/acre rate for Tenacity. (The bag says the product applies mesotrione at at 0.15#/acre rate.) One bag costs $9.62 and applies mesotrione at 4.8oz/acre on 5ksqft. In other words, it costs $1.92 to treat 1ksqft at 4.8oz/acre using the clearance-priced Scotts product.

If one instead bought the 8oz bottle of Tenacity for $64, at a 4.8oz/acre rate one could treat 1.67 acres with the entire bottle = 72600sqft. That would be a price of $64 / 72.6 = $0.88 to treat 1ksqft at 4.8oz/acre using the regular-priced "expensive" bottle of Tenacity. A little of that concentrate sure goes a long way...


----------



## SW315 (Sep 10, 2018)

I just picked up 3 bags. Had to go to 2 different stores to get it. Some stores in my area are still at regular pricing. The Mesotrione is a nice benefit, I got it because $9 for a bag of starter fert isn't bad. I will say that the inventory checker is off. Both stores had much less than what was indicated.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > What you're really paying for here though is the Mesotrione...otherwise it would be pretty cheap to begin with...
> ...


If this 9 dollar price is roughly the same as the concentrate....pains me to think about buying it at $37 a bag! That's crazy.


----------

